# Numb wrist months after drips inserted



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi Kaz and emilycaitlin 

I was in hospital for six weeks before our twins were born last June.  For most of that time, I had a needle inserted in my wrist, so that if i needed any drips/drugs intravenously, they could administer them easily (sorry, not sure what the right terminology is).  In the event, it was used little, just a couple of times at the beginning to administer some medicine to stop my contractions.  They repositioned the needle once I think in that time, but on the same wrist and along the same vein it looks like.

I am about to start some more physiotherapy on my arms/hands, as I've got a few problems linked to carrying fat babies around  .  One of the problems I have is that where I had the needles inserted, my wrist is by turns numb and crazily itchy.  This sensation goes up to my thumb. It could be that I have trapped a nerve further up my arm and hence this is causing problems in my wrist.  But before I see the physio, I just wanted to check whether this could be linked to the needles, in your experience?  If so, is there anything you'd advise to make these sensations disappear?

Thanks

Martha x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Martha. 

No I've not heard of a cannula causing that kind of problem. I've seen it cause bruising and soreness for a short period but not long term problems. 

The cannula is inserted into a vein and it does sound like your issue is nerve related. Sometimes if the cannula "tissues" this can cause swelling in the surrounding tissues but this is usually shorted lived until the fluid  is reabsorbed. Have never known it cause numbness/itching. Sorry. 

Kaz xxxxxx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Thank you very much, Kaz.  Don't apologise, it's great to be able to double check with you before I see the physiotherapist, because it will make it easier for her to treat without me worrying about unnecessary unknowns!

Thanks again

Martha x


----------

